
A Vancouver Cyclist Pretending to Be a Bus - cyclecity
https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/entry/vancouver-cyclist-bus-full-sign_ca_5dd32cf7e4b0263fbc996bc2
======
slowhand09
Scroll down and watch the video the bus driver made. Its hilarious!

